# How to shut down TrueVector service?



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yesterday, I bought Zone Alarm Internet Security Suite. For many years, I have run a mix of free Zone Alarm and some of their commercial products. Never had a problem with any of them until now.

When I tried to install this new program, an error message popped up saying that the version that I was installing was older than the version installed (free zone alarm 7.x) and that I should remove the one installed if I wanted to proceed. I removed it using the add/remove program function and tried to install the new Zone Alarm.

A message came up saying 

"Setup cannnot continue without logging on to the TrueVector service.

Please use the service manager to shut down the True Vector service and then restart the installer program".

I have tried everything I can think of to shut down the True Vector service but it does not seem to be present on my machine.

Googling gave some suggestions and I tried those with no luck. I have also run my registry cleaners, msconfig, did a search for "Zone Labs" etc. and none of these things identified the True Vector service.

The Google search did reveal that I am not alone in this problem. There are more results in the search that you would ever have time to read and none of the solutions offered there worked either.

I also cannot find the "service manager" that Zone Alarm mentioned in their error message but did come close after using the help section in Windows XP.

None of the downloaded older versions that I have saved on my hard drive will install either. Same result with them.

Anyone else had and solved this problem?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't have any ZA products at the moment but when I did, I never had the problem you describe.

I assume you have tried using Windows Task Manager to end any running processes that mention True Vector or Zone Alarm?


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the postingl. This is my first bad experience with Zone Alarm after many years of use. I did try the Task Manager. True Vector was not shown there but that error message continued.

After a lengthy searching of my computer, I found one reference to True Vector and deleted it. 

The next attempt at fixing it resulted in a failed installation that only said it could not complete because it encountered an error. No idea what the error was. 

I tried reinsallation several times unsuccessfully and now have decided that after all these years, I must find an alternative program. It will be difficult to find anything that I like as much as Zone Alarm but I do not see an alternative. 

The only help from the company appears to be some where I will have to pay to get their program to work properly. I have already bought the program wihich at this point was a complete waste of money and I will not follow good money with bad money.


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

I just tried again with an older free version and the latest commercial version. Now a new error message comes up right away that says it cannot find zpy.dll and that a reinstallation might help. 

This is idiotic because all "reinstallation" attempts give the same message. I could not ever successfully reinstall this program if all attempts stop with this message.

After all the postings I found in a Google search, it looks like I am not alone in these problems and this is disappointing. It makes me wonder if they are doing any beta testing before sending out these programs. Unless I am mistaken, zpy.dll is part of the program and I would hope that if so, it would be in there and install itself on the first installatin attempt.

I wouldn't be bothered so much if I could just trash the Zone Alarm that I just bought and return to a free version but those will not install either. 

I should have just kept running the free one and forgot about trying to do the right thing by buying their product.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

It is hard to see what else you can do if you have no trace of a running process and your Registry has been cleaned of Zone Alarm related entries.

I did read that ZA and some other security apps used legitimate 'hooking' processes to operate properly and I suppose it is possible that that is still running under a name you wouldn't recognise. I don't know if the ZA Forum is still running but, even if it is, I found it so irritating to use that I usually gave up!

When my 98 computer suffered its terminal crash I was running ZA Pro and was quite satisfied with it. Possibly because the crash happened close to the expiry of my sub, I got nowhere with my attempts to get a new copy so I switched to the free version of Comodo. 

It obviously doesn't have all the ZAP features but it seems to be good enough for my purposes.


----------



## 1101doc (Dec 9, 2006)

True Vector runs as a "Service" in XP. This service will not be visible in Taskmanager, as it is under an instance of Svchost. The process is vsmon. Start>Run> type services.msc Find True Vector Internet Monitor, right click, and choose "Disable from the small drop down menu box. Then click the "Stop" button to the left. If an error message appears, simply reboot. It will not start and un-re-installation should be allowed.

ZA uninstall tutorial: http://forums.zonealarm.com/zonelabs/board/message?board.id=AllowAccess&message.id=103


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

1101Doc

Thanks for the response. I ran that but TrueVector is not there either. Yesterday, I gave up and installed a V-COM firewall that is part of Systemsuite 7. All their other programs seem to be very good so I hope that this one is too.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Well it can only be of academic interest now, but I wonder if the thing ZA referred to is the one that can be found if you right click on 'My Computer' and then left click on 'Manage'?

I came across this yesterday while looking for something else and, while it is just another way of getting to Device Manager, it also provides a list of services and, if they are running, the opportunity to stop them.


----------



## EastonGA (Jun 2, 2007)

Again this is probably too late for you but I solved exactly the same problem you were left with after checking Windows Services Manager etc. 
I solved it by following advice I found on another site "Delete the ZoneLabs directory left in the Windows/System 32 directory."


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

EastonGA

Thank you so much for that tip. I found it in the Windows/System32 subdirectory, deleted it, installed the program and all is well. I cannot believe that it could be that simple. I had given up and installed another program but I really like Zone Alarm best so am very happy that I can use it again.

I really appreciate you taking the time to post this solution.


----------



## syclone (Jul 23, 2008)

Amazing! I tried all the remedies, rebooted several times, then looked at the last thread about looking in system32. An install was running as I started to delete the zone alarm directory. I changed it from R/O to R/W deleted and the ZA install popped up on the screen. The install completed and I'm back up and running. 

Thanks, guys! :up:


----------

